# Need friends for Kudos :-D



## RobinHoody (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey there,

I just started today and I really would like some friends to send each other kudos and do other stuff.

My in game name is: Robin
Mine ID is: 1174 9296 625

Thankyouu


----------



## Laudine (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi there! We already have a thread for friend IDs, you can post yours there instead  http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-List


----------

